# RIP Nelson Mandela



## Dirty Dog (Dec 5, 2013)

A truly great man.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...leader-madiba-apartheid-died/article12858166/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-25249520



> South Africa's first black president and anti-apartheid
> icon Nelson Mandela has died, South Africa's president says.
> 
> Mr Mandela, 95, led South Africa's transition from white-minority rule in the
> 1990s, after 27 years in prison.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes truly a inspiring person,  may he go to a better place


----------



## granfire (Dec 5, 2013)

changed the world in large parts due to perseverance.
I think he was instrumental in making the changes post apartheit as smooth as they were. Many other African nations did not fare as well.


----------



## Takai (Dec 5, 2013)

A truly impressive man. RIP.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 5, 2013)

.


----------



## K-man (Dec 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Mauthos (Dec 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DennisBreene (Dec 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2013)

.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 6, 2013)

.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 6, 2013)

What do the dots represent...  ". "


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 6, 2013)

donald1 said:


> What do the dots represent...  ". "



The forum software doesn't allow an "empty" post.  Some people will, in a remembrance thread like this simply put a period, or an appropriate emoticon in kind of like signing a guest book at a funeral home.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 6, 2013)

.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Dec 6, 2013)

.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Dec 7, 2013)

An excerpt copied from christiantoday.com: _Nelson Mandela and his faith_

One of Nelson Mandela's famous quotes was also an expression of a deeply Christian idea - "until I changed myself, I could not change others". That expression of being born again, the need for internal revival before one can lead others to their own change, was just one of many expressions of faith Nelson Mandela shared throughout his life.

"No one is born hating another person because of the colour of his skin, or his background, or his religion. People must learn to hate, and if they can learn to hate, they can be taught to love, for love comes more naturally to the human heart than its opposite." ~ _Long Walk to Freedom_, the autobiography of Nelson Mandela

[video=youtube_share;qJ_MGWio-vc]http://youtu.be/qJ_MGWio-vc[/video]


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 8, 2013)

.


----------

